# How come view last post read does not always show up?



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Sometimes when I go read the new posts since my last visit and go to that thread, the option is not there to go to the first post that I have not read. Sometimes it is there. Is there a bug?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hmm, I haven't seen that problem yet. After you finish reading all of the new messages, what do you do? Do you click "Mark forum read", "Mark all forums read" or do you just do nothing? 

Try to mark all forums read after each session and please let me know if you have the same problem.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

There are two things that I use, View New Posts works as it should, but the one option after you get to that post which says 'view last post read' does not always work.


----------

